# Installation of FreeBSD 10.2 fails



## kiran.s (Nov 9, 2015)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 10.2 on a server with below configuration. The installation does not proceed beyond the bootup. The system keeps re-starting.

*System information 
    Processor* : Intel xeon E-2680
*    Memory*: 256 GB
*    Hard Disk*: Micron_M550_MTFDDAV256MAY

I am attaching the screen shot captured on FreeBSD 11-CURRENT instance since the behavior is similar to FreeBSD 10.2  (I am unable to capture the screen shot for reference on 10.2 as the system re-boots immediately after encountering the issue)


----------



## Oko (Nov 10, 2015)

How old is that server? Are you sure that all RAM modules are OK. If the server was in production for 1-2 years it is very well possible that power down cycle will trigger faulty RAM module error. How is the HDD attached to the server (RAID card, HBA or just SATA controller).

I have 10.2 running on those and newer Xeons with even 768 GB or RAM. I have new servers coming with 1.5 TB or RAM I will try running FreeBSD on them as well (They will have to run RHEL because of the MATLAB)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2015)

Oko said:


> How is the HDD attached to the server (RAID card, HBA or just SATA controller).


Yes, that information would really help. The error shows it may have issues with mpr(4). It might not be the correct driver.


----------



## kiran.s (Nov 18, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Yes, that information would really help. The error shows it may have issues with mpr(4). It might not be the correct driver.



The server is couple of month old.

The disk are connected through SCSI enclosure which is shared between two blade's in a chase.
Found the following details of the hardware, which might be of help.

SAS3008 PCI-Express Fusion-MPT SAS-3 *Vendor ID *1000 *DevID* 0097 *SUBSYSTEM ID* 8004122E

*Note*
The same hardware was successfully used earlier with other flavor of Linux (CentOS) and Windows 2012R2.


----------



## kiran.s (Jan 19, 2016)

I was able to proceed wih my installation.

Yes the issue was with the LSI SAS driver, got a utility from the vendor to fix the issue.
Some firmware level changes was required to fix this. I was able to install 
FreeBSD 11 r293245 successfully.


----------

